# First Shark Catch Video



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Got a short little video of Raoul catching and releasing his first blacktip shark.










Click the link below to start the video....

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/video/TSFhenfeen.wmv

Deaver

*________________________________________________*
 Shark Fishing Handbook


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Thats Kick But Way To Go . Deaver Im Ready For A Tiger Trip To Ss .


----------



## Wolfman57 (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice post. Looks like it was tagged!

Did it survive the re-entry? A bit sluggish in re-entry. If it drifted back in, maybe some shark steaks for dinner.

WM


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Thanks,

That shark did well. After I got in with him and the fear took over, he expedited over the bar and out to sea. He had had enough of the homosapiens.

Deaver


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Bay Fishing Seems A Lot Safer.


----------



## JEM (Aug 20, 2005)

Good Job.
I wonder if that was one of the sharks that we have tagged over the last couple of years? Thanks for releasing that fish, especially if it was a female.
Capt Jeff
Jeff's Guide Service
www.captainjeffmaxwelljr.com


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Well I edited this post since this guys is new. Better to stay out of the mud and the mudhole. Life is just to short.

Good luck to all,

Deaver


----------



## TyatCapeSanBlas (Jan 28, 2007)

JEM said:


> Good Job.
> I wonder if that was one of the sharks that we have tagged over the last couple of years? Thanks for releasing that fish, especially if it was a female.
> Capt Jeff
> Jeff's Guide Service
> www.captainjeffmaxwelljr.com


  :headknock

Chris,
I enjoy and have learned alot from your site. When are you going to make your videos mac compatible? I have to watch them at work on the pcs


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

You know catch and release is such a charged topic...Even mentioning it brings up the heat.... I'm sure the good captain meant well. That subject tends to draw flames, sarcasm, and fights quickly. 

For everyone new, Shark Fishing Webworld has had quite a lot of ups and downs over this century. Most of it has been related to judging others for what they do. I have just seen so many people wear the good guy hat in public, then go the complete opposite on the beach. Peer pressure is not going to teach catch and release. I have heard a guy going on and on about catch and release, who threw his wife out of the house, after throwing her belongings in the street. 

Catch and release has come to the net with a fever of an abortion demonstration. There are a lot of guys bad mouthing others over catch and release issues. I do not stick 6 bull reds in my trunk ever time I fish, and I do not run tarpon on my 12/0. If I want to keep or release a shark, that is my business. We all anwser to the one who put us here one day. Living right goes far beyond releasing or keeping fish. Fishing Stock Problems are with regulating commercial fishing, not the guy running tarpon on his 12/0.

(whoever was kind enough to tag this shark did not remove the hook in the sharks lip, they cut the leader. We had bolt cutters to remove the hook. I guess removing the hook was not important to the person setting the tag).

Deaver


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

Well said! nice video as well


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

Power Fisherman said:


> You know catch and release is such a charged topic...Even mentioning it brings up the heat.... I'm sure the good captain meant well. That subject tends to draw flames, sarcasm, and fights quickly.
> 
> For everyone new, Shark Fishing Webworld has had quite a lot of ups and downs over this century. Most of it has been related to judging others for what they do. I have just seen so many people wear the good guy hat in public, then go the complete opposite on the beach. Peer pressure is not going to teach catch and release. I have heard a guy going on and on about catch and release, who threw his wife out of the house, after throwing her belongings in the street.
> 
> ...


You get the tag numbers? Where are fishing in this video? Got me a good idea of who does that not pulling the hook out stuff.


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Here is the tagged shark....Important enough to tag but not important enough to remove the hook, lol.










Here is a link to more pictures if anyone wants to look at the tag etc.
http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/photoalbum/displayimage.php?album=11&pid=208&slideshow=5000


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Nice Vid Deaver and crew! way to go!


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

*How to remove the hook .*

catch and release.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Nice video. Let's not assume that the person who tagged the shark didn't remove the hook afterwards. By this I mean that the shark could have busted a line the day before or even an hour before being hooked again. Did you get the tag information UPF?


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

not saying the guy that tagged it left the hook, but the hook had been in there a while, I was the one that cut it out and it had plenty of growth on it, look at the pic towards the eye of the hook , could have been a breakoff.... but not a recent one.. i just seen it had a hook that needed to be removed..


----------



## JEM (Aug 20, 2005)

*Don't throw stones.*

Those of you that like to throw stones, have any of you EVER tried to handle any sharks that size or larger, by your self at boat side ? 
And do things in the following order:
1.Get a tag in the fish. 2. Try to get the hook out. 3. Get the fish released is good shape. 4. Above all things, not get injured by the shark. 
From the looks of the video, you all had 4 or 5 sets of hands and this was all taking place on dry land. Just something for folks to think about. 
"He who is without sin, throw the first stone." 
By the way, thanks for helping the fish.


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

JEM,

I edited the reponse to your post since it seemed like you were giving us fishing instructions. Helping the fish....best way to do that is don't cast a line. Shark fishing stresses and kill sharks, Period.

I gather from the response, you do not alway remove the hook. Well in Texas, you have a right not to remove the hook.

Enough of my fishing instructions, Please don't be a stranger and post up your reports here on 2coolfishing. Glad to have you :wink: !

Deaver

*________________________________________________*
 Shark Fishing Handbook


----------



## TyatCapeSanBlas (Jan 28, 2007)

JEM said:


> Those of you that like to throw stones, have any of you EVER tried to handle any sharks that size or larger, by your self at boat side ?
> And do things in the following order:
> 1.Get a tag in the fish. 2. Try to get the hook out. 3. Get the fish released is good shape. 4. Above all things, not get injured by the shark.
> From the looks of the video, you all had 4 or 5 sets of hands and this was all taking place on dry land. Just something for folks to think about.
> ...


Not sure what sins have to do with a critical discussion on removing the hook and tagging but the point is your original comment was passive agressive, its his choice. You second comment sounds like your talking about a ten foot mako, lol. Tip, use heavy gear, wind on, use a hook out or bolt cutter end of story.


----------

